

Fogbeam Labs revamp website, release new tools to cut through information fog - mindcrime
http://www.fogbeam.com/news.html#press_release_08282013

======
mindcrime
And we never would have gotten here without all the love and support from our
HN brethren!

Seriously though, just getting to this point has been a crazy trip, and
seriously exhausting. And this is only a small milestone on the way to getting
this thing off the ground. But I do appreciate all the advice and wisdom and
what-not that I've gleaned from all the HN contributors over the past months
and years.

Wish us luck, it's a long journey ahead, still...

